# Tide vs Vols 2022 ?



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Game time!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

What channel?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

CBS


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

Not a bad start for a bad defense.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 15, 2022)

How saban has not got a new offensive coordinator yet is beyond me…


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols are gonna slam the Dawgs in Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols about to smoke Bama


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

That was so easy for the Vols


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols look good on this possession. They might pull off the upset today. As a Dawg fan I hate to even think what might happen in a few weeks when they come to Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

bluedog71 said:


> Vols look good on this possession. They might pull off the upset today. As a Dawg fan I hate to even think what might happen in a few weeks when they come to Athens.


Dogs better tighten up if they wanna win that one.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

DAWGs gonna get their first L, the cupcake tour is over.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh my.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols are the real deal this year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

penalities already killing bama.....


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs gonna get their first L, the cupcake tour is over.


Y’all better quit worrying about the dawgs and worry about the tide


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Y’all better quit worrying about the dawgs and worry about the tide



It was expected to be a tough game.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama better be able to score 61 cause it looks like Vols will score 60.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs gonna get their first L, the cupcake tour is over.


Y’all might get y’all’s first! 

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all might get y’all’s first!
> 
> 14-0 Dawgs



could be….


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols will win if they keep Bryce on the ground


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all might get y’all’s first!
> 
> 14-0 Dawgs



Let me sum up the DAWG season thus far.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs gonna get their first L, the cupcake tour is over.


Who is?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

This ain't the orange of Texas @Ruger#3 ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let me sum up the DAWG season thus far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1183156


We’re winning. Nothing else matters. And Bama has it’s share of cupcakes. Y’all playing somebody today. Let’s see how you do.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deflecting from your teams poor play onto a team that's winning its game ..... Classic!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> We’re winning. Nothing else matters. And Bama has it’s share of cupcakes. Y’all playing somebody today. Let’s see how you do.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


His internet getting scetchy


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

Whoa, Bryce got crushed. They are gonna kill Stetson. Slayer gonna keep running that mouth though, lol.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Man these TennRsee refs are playing a heck of a game


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

@Ruger#3 since you deflecting.... Yall gonna get boat raced?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> His internet getting scetchy



Not deflecting anything, stating the Vols are a good team.
I have t seen any th8ng out of the DAWGs to think they’ll match them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

21-7 Vols


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols are for real.  Bama can get by with a loss to them, only to maybe get beat again.  Dwags can't lose to them. From what I am seeing, Vols could go undefeated. Roll Tide


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not deflecting anything, stating the Vols are a good team.
> I have t seen any th8ng out of the DAWGs to think they’ll match them.


How about the Bammers?  They gonna match em?  Sometimes you make it real hard for a dawg  to want Bama to win this game


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Lol at the Bammers..... Only wanting to talk about the dawgs during thier game!. 

Surprise.... I want Bama to win


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> How about the Bammers?  They gonna match em?  Sometimes you make it real hard for a dawg  to want Bama to win this game


must not be much of a Georgia fan if you want Tennessee to win this game....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> must not be much of a Georgia fan if you want Tennessee to win this game....


Read it again bud.....


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

This really ain't Slayer approved.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Lol at the Bammers..... Only wanting to talk about the dawgs during thier game!.
> 
> Surprise.... I want Bama to win


Democratic deflection.  Lol


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not deflecting anything, stating the Vols are a good team.
> I have t seen any th8ng out of the DAWGs to think they’ll match them.


The dawgs only play up to the competition haven’t you heard?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all might get y’all’s first!
> 
> 14-0 Dawgs


21-0


----------



## RedHills (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols are for real today....might be a Bama beat down in the making.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

It’s not gonna matter if Bama wins the game or not, Tenn is winning the East regardless.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Is Young playing QB for Bama today, or away making Dr. Pepper commercials?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Just so y'all will quit talking about ga.... I'll be worried when we play Tennessee.  But we're not. We're playing Vandy. Yall are trying to play Tennessee.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Longest streak in the nation of holding opponents without a 1st quarter td snapped. 
They’ve given up 3 and it ain’t over yet lol.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not deflecting anything, stating the Vols are a good team.
> I have t seen any th8ng out of the DAWGs to think they’ll match them.


More Dwags than Bammers I see in here


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> More Dwags than Bammers I see in here


Our game is boring.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

I was wondering if UT had a decent defense.  They ain't bad.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

21-0 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> 21-0


Sorry.  21-7?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 21-0 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It’s Vandy, it’s like mugging grandma.


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama's going to set those Hillbillies straight. That Tech running back is going to find his stride here shortly!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 15, 2022)

I wish the Dawgs could have pulled Gibbs in out of the portal.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 21-0 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!


21-7 UT. Roll Tide


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 15, 2022)

It’s only the first quarter 
….calm down


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s Vandy, it’s like mugging grandma.


I bet you wish y’all were mugging a grandma today.  Instead, the mugger is getting mugged!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

One thing is for sure, it's clear now why Bama should have lost to Texas and got lucky against a bad T a&m team. They're nowhere near a championship team. At least not at this point of the season. Maybe they get back in this game and win but they have alot of improving to do.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

TomC said:


> Bama's going to set those Hillbillies straight. That Tech running back is going to find his stride here shortly!!!!



Gibbs is great back.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> One thing is for sure, it's clear now why Bama should have lost to Texas and got lucky against a bad T a&m team. They're nowhere near a championship team. At least not at this point of the season. Maybe they get back in this game and win but they have alot of improving to do.


Blasphemy!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> One thing is for sure, it's clear now why Bama should have lost to Texas and got lucky against a bad T a&m team. They're nowhere near a championship team. At least not at this point of the season. Maybe they get back in this game and win but they have alot of improving to do.


So basically you saying UT sucks. Be careful what you wish for with that Middle School Schedule yall play year after year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama’s defense hunkers down and Alabama stops giving Tennessee perfect field position, the game will switch


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Tide will keep leaning on the and the depth will show in the fourth quarter


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Anderson and To’o To’o need to lay Hooker out a few times, been too easy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

28-0 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> So basically you saying UT sucks. Be careful what you wish for with that Middle School Schedule yall play year after year.


No that's not what I said at all. It's clear they are a good team and so is Texas but they aren't championship teams. What I said is Bama is not either today. I'm sure ut fans think their team is a championship team but it's not yet. That defense needs alot of work in the secondary. Even today average Bama receivers are running wide open but Bama making alot of mistakes and penalties. Probably from the crowd noise.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols get the fumble.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 15, 2022)

Oops


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Saban sabaning


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2022)

Cussin Saban at it again!!


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2022)

IDIOTIC is an understatement!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 28-0 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Saban going to develop an anurisum


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Lol at Saban. Dude looks as old as Biden and he sure is hot!!! That Bama player won't play again today. Lol


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Goodbye scholarship moron


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 28-0 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Thats only 10 more than Vandy has in our game


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Cussin Saban at it again!!


Well. Stupid mistakes will make you cuss.  Can't fix stupid but you can numb it it with a 2x4.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

No pressure on hooker.   No coverage on receivers make for a bad day for the defense


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 28-0 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!


28-10 UT. Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> One thing is for sure, it's clear now why Bama should have lost to Texas and got lucky against a bad T a&m team. They're nowhere near a championship team. At least not at this point of the season. Maybe they get back in this game and win but they have alot of improving to do.


The fall from grace is upon us. Bama hasn’t been the same these past 2 yrs. 
28-10 Vols


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fall from grace is upon us. Bama hasn’t been the same these past 2 yrs.
> 28-10 Vols


What an idiotic statement


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Tide will keep leaning on the and the depth will show in the fourth quarter



At this rate the 4th quarter won’t matter.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

This is what I'm curious to see now? Bama players know they have barely beaten some average to below average teams and now they are getting dominated in the first half. 
Will they fight back or throw in the towel?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 1183163


Is that the UT coach pushing Saban over the edge?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> 28-10 UT. Roll Tide



Holy Cow!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Holy cow! I work out in the yard a few hours and TN is up 28-10! What in the world is going on?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm feeling like waffle house hashbrowns..... scattered, covered,, smothered chopped and diced up....and no idea how to stop the juggernaut.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What an idiotic statement



I’m not so sure that there isn’t at least a little truth in what he said.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that the UT coach pushing Saban over the edge?



He’s got him cussing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What an idiotic statement



I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Holy Cow!


Your Dwags will get a dose of it soon.  I ain't overlooking Mississippi St. Either.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.


Don’t hold your breath….


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama ran into the perfect storm. It’s not I’ve till it’s over though.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.



That last part isn’t necessarily true. Barely squeaking by this season and last is reality.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.there I said it


Fify?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fall from grace is upon us. Bama hasn’t been the same these past 2 yrs.
> 28-10 Vols


I ain't ready to say that. One bad game or one bad season doesn't mean Alabama's fat lady is singing. Even Saban has to work with the talent he was able to recruit and that varies.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.



If the run ended tomorrow its something the DAWGs have never even come close to achieving. Envy is an ugly thing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Fify?



Them boys get triggered when you speak on the dynasty ending ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

How did Gibbs get suckered into starting off at TECH?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

This game is not close to being over. If Bama scores here ut will need to keep the Gas on on offense becuase again, they can't win with their defense.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the run ended tomorrow its something the DAWGs have never even come close ay achieving. Envy is an ugly thing.


Aaaand he's a fsu fan ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the run ended tomorrow its something the DAWGs have never even come close ay achieving. Envy is an ugly thing.



Nobody will dispute the fact y’all had a dominant run that most fanbases are envious of. 

That run is coming to an end though.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the run ended tomorrow its something the DAWGs have never even come close ay achieving. Envy is an ugly thing.


All I know is the more great SEC teams, the better! I want those northern teams to be dreading playing SEC teams. I want to see the fear in their eyes and I want to hear those northern sportswriters excuses. That's some sweet justice right there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

How's Jermaine Burton been working out for y'all? ?. I jsut saw him in the background doing nothing again


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Aaaand he's a fsu fan ?



Talks like DAWG


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

If ut can't get to the qb they will get eaten alive in the secondary.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> I’ve NEVER seen a Saban led team commit the turnovers and penalties the tide have this yr. He’s not been the same coach these last couple yrs. Trench play isn’t nearly as dominant as it used to be….. Bama’s run as king is done.


Bama hears that every year. Hilarious ? ? ? ? It's over. Bama is Toast  28-17 UT Roll Tide


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> All I know is the more great SEC teams, the better! I want those northern teams to be dreading playing SEC teams. I want to see the fear in their eyes and I want to hear those northern sportswriters excuses. That's some sweet justice right there.



I feel much the same way.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Should be a 4 point game. Every year we hear “Bama is done” it’s honestly hilarious


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama hasn’t been the same since King Kirby left. Queen Saban needs to go ahead and retire.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama hasn’t been the same since King Kirby left. Queen Saban needs to go ahead and retire.



SB, your top shelf .


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> How's Jermaine Burton been working out for y'all? ?. I jsut saw him in the background doing nothing again


I think that is funny too. If he would have stayed with the dawgs he would have been getting lot of touches now


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> SB, your top shelf .



Isn’t he though????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> I think that is funny too. If he would have stayed with the dawgs he would have been getting lot of touches now


It's possible that he just sucks.   He's def not been a premiere receiver wherever he's been (although I'm sure he thinks he should)


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> All I know is the more great SEC teams, the better! I want those northern teams to be dreading playing SEC teams. I want to see the fear in their eyes and I want to hear those northern sportswriters excuses. That's some sweet justice right there.


Some of you guys need some help. It's just a sport. It's like you need college kids to make you feel better. I can promise you osu players won't have fear in their eyes if they get to play either of these two teams. Day would be licking his chops while game planning. Lol


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Some of you guys need some help. It's just a sport. It's like you need college kids to make you feel better. I can promise you osu players won't have fear in their eyes if they get to play either of these two teams. Day would be lacking his chops while game planning. Lol


Of course an OSU fan wouldn’t understand how big college football is down south. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama hasn’t been the same since King Kirby left. Queen Saban needs to go ahead and retire.



It was rare to hear “and another first down run” when Kirby was there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Some of you guys need some help. It's just a sport. It's like you need college kids to make you feel better. I can promise you osu players won't have fear in their eyes if they get to play either of these two teams. Day would be lacking his chops while game planning. Lol


Lacking his chops? What’s that?


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> If ut can't get to the qb they will get eaten alive in the secondary.


Got to keep pressure on Bryce we know that from championship game


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> SB, your top shelf .


Funny how they won the NC last year but Bama still lives rent free in their head. The Dwags can play football 200 more years and never accomplish what Bama has done. Yet we mention ? the Dwags they play the Democrats deflection play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Bryce Young needs a cold Dr. Pepper. That might get him going.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Of course an OSU fan wouldn’t understand how big college football is down south. ?


No I really do and I'm as big a fan as any of you but I thought that comment was strange at the point of this game and season. Why that's even a thought at ths moment seems weird. Now when they actually play each other then yes and have fun with each other. I mean Purdue just beat this team a few months ago for crying out loud.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

No pressure on Bryce got to keep him on his backside


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bryce Young needs a cold Dr. Pepper. That might get him going.


If Betsy Stetsie took the hits Bryce has, all the Dwags would be screaming for Roughing the Passer like Tammy Brady got last week against the Falcons.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> No I really do and I'm as big a fan as any of you but I thought that comment was strange at the point of this game and season. Why that's even a thought at ths moment seems weird. Now when they actually play each other then yes and have fun with each other. I mean Purdue just beat this team a few months ago for crying out loud.


some DAWG fans need to lay off the kool aid. took a saban taught coach and the best draft class in college football for them to beat an injured alabama.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Lacking his chops? What’s that?


My wife says I can't hear or see. Well, she might be on to something. Typing without my readers can be dangerous. Lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bryce Young needs a cold Dr. Pepper. That might get him going.




Have Kirby bring some in that big red truck he hawks all the time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Funny how they won the NC last year but Bama still lives rent free in their head. The Dwags can play football 200 more years and never accomplish what Bama has done. Yet we mention ? the Dwags they play the Democrats deflection play.


One of your very own started talking smack about us first, sugar.  

Y’all had a good run. All good things must come to an end.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols got lucky on the targeting call.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols got lucky on the targeting call.


But Bama gets ALL the calls ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols got lucky on the targeting call.


Sure did. That was clearly targeting.


----------



## Tblank (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> If Betsy Stetsie took the hits Bryce has, all the Dwags would be screaming for Roughing the Passer like Tammy Brady got last week against the Falcons.


Shouldn’t u get back to your soccer game?


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> One of your very own started talking smack about us first, sugar.
> 
> Y’all had a good run. All good things must come to an end.


You make it a habit to call men sugar ??? Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

This place is going to be a riot when the pups and UT play. If ut hangs on in this game and at any point is leading against the pups Slayer will be on suicide watch and if the pups are up he will be unbearable, at least for ut fans here at the fire. That rascal better be posting during that game. I will lose alot of respect for Slayer if he's crickets during that game. Lol


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Some of you guys need some help. It's just a sport. It's like you need college kids to make you feel better. I can promise you osu players won't have fear in their eyes if they get to play either of these two teams. Day would be lacking his chops while game planning. Lol


If seeing these young men in southern schools get the recognition for excellence that they deserve means I need help, I'll gladly accept that help. If you think it's bad in sports, you ought to see how it is in academia.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> This place is going to a riot when the pups and UT play. Of ut hangs on in this game and at any point is leading against the pups Slayer will be on suicide watch and if the pups are up he will be unbearable, at least for ut fans here at the fire. That rascal better be posting during that game. I will lose alot of respect for Slayer if he's crickets during that game. Lol



Im buying stock in Budweiser.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> You make it a habit to call men sugar ??? Lol


You’re a dude? My bad.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> This place is going to a riot when the pups and UT play. Of ut hangs on in this game and at any point is leading against the pups Slayer will be on suicide watch and if the pups are up he will be unbearable, at least for ut fans here at the fire. That rascal better be posting during that game. I will lose alot of respect for Slayer if he's crickets during that game. Lol



Never challenge Slayer. And I mean never.?


----------



## Hoosier06 (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols got lucky on the targeting call.


What targeting? It definitely would have been targeting if he didn’t put the helmet on the shoulder


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Never challenge Slayer. And I mean never.?


Surprised he hasn’t made an appearance. It’s just muzzle loader weekend ?


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> You’re a dude? My bad.


Yea. Well I must not hang out at the kind of Bars you do, Sweet Britches. To each their own. 28-20 UT Halftime


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> This place is going to be a riot when the pups and UT play. If ut hangs on in this game and at any point is leading against the pups Slayer will be on suicide watch and if the pups are up he will be unbearable, at least for ut fans here at the fire. That rascal better be posting during that game. I will lose alot of respect for Slayer if he's crickets during that game. Lol


Yearlings won’t stand a chance if UT goes up in that game ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Dang that was close


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2022)

It ain’t over til Stacy Abrams sings.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Who woulda thunk it? What a game!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> some DAWG fans need to lay off the kool aid. took a saban taught coach and the best draft class in college football for them to beat an injured alabama.


No excuse , next man up


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Im buying stock in Budweiser.





By the way, you have to be happy with this halftime score with all the mistakes and how sloppy Bama has played. Don't get me wrong, ut has a great offense and Bama is not dealing with it well but if I'm a ut fan with as great as they played in the first half they should have been up by more then 2 scores. This game will be about adjustments for Saban at half.


----------



## Tblank (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way, you have to be happy with this halftime score with all the mistakes and how sloppy Bama has played. Don't get me wrong, ut has a great offense and Bama is not dealing with it well but if I'm a ut fan with as great as they played in the first half they should have been up by more then 2 scores. This game will be about adjustments for Saban at half.


Hey snook, what do u think about Michigan’s run game today?


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way, you have to be happy with this halftime score with all the mistakes and how sloppy Bama has played. Don't get me wrong, ut has a great offense and Bama is not dealing with it well but if I'm a ut fan with as great as they played in the first half they should have been up by more then 2 scores. This game will be about adjustments for Saban at half.


Yea, Bama has to get their mistakes under control. Gonna cost them.  Maybe today.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Never challenge Slayer. And I mean never.?


Believe me I know what I did there. He's so easy to catch and you don't need alot of bait on the hook. Just make a little noise with a top water bait and he's pouncing. I'm just making sure he's around for that game.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 15, 2022)

^^^^ Not so much pouncing.  More like bionic elbow off the top rope !!!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Yeah I believe Vols will be running out of gas


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Red just keeps hanging around, not good. Vols must keep scoring. Didn’t like going for it on 4th down.

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Who woulda thunk it? What a game!


Me. I called it in another thread.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Tblank said:


> Hey snook, what do u think about Michigan’s run game today?


I didn't like it one bit!!!! 
I cant get a read on ttun. They are definitely very good. I can't wait to see how Knowles game plans for that double tight end formation they run out of. They are better then last year running because they got their #1 receiver back that got hurt early last year and their passing game wasn't very good last year. Thats why uga just staked the box and shut that down in the playoff game. This year they have a much more mobile qb and way better recievers along with that 5* running back Donovan Edward's to complement Corum. It's gonna be a Tuff game for OSU and they better be ready to play!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Yeah I believe Vols will be running out of gas


They might. But you can't make as many mistakes as Bama and continue to come out on top.  4 turn overs, 2 missed Fg last week,  they lucky they Beat A$M.  Roll Tide 28-20 Halftime UT


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

We're is that stud LB for Bama? I haven't heard his name called today? That ut qb has ways to much time to throw..


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Well there he is right there. Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

This feels like momentum leaving UT. The crowd is half as loud as the first half. This is a dangerous time for ut.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Never, never, never, ever, ever, ever, count out Alabama until that clock ticks zero. You've got to play every minute and every second to beat Saban.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 15, 2022)

Told ya to calm down earlier….


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Ut fans thinking, here we go again.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

28-28 New Game Roll Tide


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Y'all were saying????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Yeah old dogs.... Old tricks. 2nd half ?. It's what separates the Saban's from the huypels


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2022)

The emotional swings over at Volnation are priceless!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

No matter how this games turns out, UT has played one heck of a game. They've come a long way from the hot mess they were.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Well ut defense is what we thought they were. Bad in the secondary and becuase of that they can't stack the box. They have to blitz LBs to get any negative plays. They can still win but their O has to keep scoring. Bamas offense isn't great but they will score on this defense.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Never, never, never, ever, ever, ever, count out Alabama until that clock ticks zero. You've got to play every minute and every second to beat Saban.


This is very true


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Oooffff

Tennessee’s kicker looks like ours lol


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Better hide the mustard


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Like I said. It ain’t over till it’s over.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

34-28 UT Roll Tide


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Man, this is like watching two heavyweights just punch each other over and over again!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

My next door neighbor is a huge Bama fan. He told me yesterday at lunch he was worried about a potential matchup with OSU because he said the Bama secondary scared him against good offenses. I said I didn't realize that as I thought they were very good and his exact words were, watch tomorrow, will will beat ut but our secondary will get smoked at times. He was dead on so far. I bet he is a mess right now. Im leaving him alone. Lol


----------



## greendawg (Oct 15, 2022)

I just saw the gender studies majors in the UT student section.  Woof that was an ugly gal.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> My next door neighbor is a huge Bama fan. He told me yesterday at lunch he was worried about a potential matchup with OSU because he said the Bama secondary scared him against good offenses. I said I didn't realize that as I thought they were very good and his exact words were, watch tomorrow, will will beat ut but our secondary will get smoked at times. He was dead on so far. I bet he is a mess right now. Im leaving him alone. Lol


He called it right but I can hardly blame defensive secondaries much anymore. The referees are quick to call pass interference so much now that it almost seems that the long ball is a strategy now because even if it's not completed you get a pass interference call and distance. I wish they'd change the rule to automatic first down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

41-0 Dawgs in the 4th

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

It can't be a good feeling to be playing your best game while the other plays their worst and your only up by 6 points


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Case in point. A quick pass interference call is a QB's best friend.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Lord the UT defense is undisciplined in any kind of rush or persuit


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

35-34 Bama Roll Tide


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> He called it right but I can hardly blame defensive secondaries much anymore. The referees are quick to call pass interference so much now that it almost seems that the long ball is a strategy now because even if it's not completed you get a pass interference call and distance. I wish they'd change the rule to automatic first down.


Lol just after you post that Bama gets a gift in the endzone on a hail Mary. Lol


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol just after you post that Bama gets a gift in the endzone on a hail Mary. Lol


I'm telling you man, it's a strategy in college ball. Those refs will throw a pass interference call faster than you can say Roll Tide! Personally, I think they allow it to impact games too much. Instead of first down and distance, I think it ought to just be first down distance and that's all. Make the teams earn their yardage.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

They both bringin their A game.
Great to watch.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> I'm telling you man, it's a strategy in college ball. Those refs will throw a pass interference call faster than you can say Roll Tide! Personally, I think they allow it to impact games too much. Instead of first down and distance, I think it ought to just be first down distance and that's all. Make the teams earn their yardage.


Trust me I know. OSU was flagged for pi more then I cared to remember last year. It was a combination of freshman CBs, a terrible defensive scheme and exactly what you said. It was so bad that anytime a pass was thrown down the sideline it was either caught or the db would break it up and pi would be called. It was insane at times to watch.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 41-0 Dawgs in the 4th
> 
> GO DAWGS!


 Geez. They playing a power house.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> They both bringin their A game.
> Great to watch.


I guess the eye is in the beholder. I hope your not serious with mistakes penalties etc????

It is fun to watch though because it's Bama and the hated vols.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Geez. They playing a power house.


They’re taking care of business. Y’all still have some sweets on your schedule too.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Geez. They playing a power house.



Yeah well y’all are and they are making y’all look weak.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Man, what a game. I guess the winner will be whoever happens to get the ball last.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Another game that Bama will have 12 more penalties than the other team yet, the refs are cheating for them. I thought that earlier that was clearly targeting, but as long as they call it both ways I'm cool with it


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Can you imagine Bama having to cover 4 receivers better then the 1 ut has.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Where’d Alabama’s defense go?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

I think they must be spraying PAM on Bryce Young cause he is slippery and unsackable!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama needs to lose this game and get their crap together. They still have Miss state and Ole Miss to play.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Can you imagine Bama having to cover 4 receivers better then the 1 ut has.


Heck yeah! Hopefully if they play Ohio State they just forfeit and save the embarrassment


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I guess the eye is in the beholder. I hope your not serious with mistakes penalties etc????
> 
> It is fun to watch though because it's Bama and the hated vols.


I see it as a pretty even match.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2022)

Took all day but they finally sacked that slippery Bryce! Not that it ended up mattering!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Geez these defenses are bad. Yes these offenses are good but there not doing anything fancy and every receiver is wide open.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

If this game goes to overtime it might be in the 70s.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2022)

Tennessee certainly isn’t intimidated by Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Geez these defenses are bad. Yes these offenses are good but there not doing anything fancy and every receiver is wide open.



It’s been an offensive shoot out all day.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Semi Tim Tebow crap there


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Dawgs won 55-0 

Good game here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs won 55-0
> 
> Good game here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I see it as a pretty even match.


At this point I think I agree. Before the game I would have said ut with a better offense and Bama with a way better defense but at this point I'm not sure about the Bama defense. Maybe we should have seen this as Ewers was shreding them before he got hurt.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Boom shaka laka laka!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> At this point I think I agree. Before the game I would have said ut with a better offense and Bama with a way better defense but at this point I'm not sure about the Bama defense. Maybe we should have seen this as Ewers was shreding them before he got hurt.


If I'm not mistaken, UT had the number one or two ranked offense in the country. That and Bama helping them every chance they get isn't going well


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Win or lose, this UT team is no joke. I’m concerned about them, for sure. They can score on anyone. 

I knew this would be a tough game for Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

I picked Bama on my ESPN picks, by the way.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Pass interference how?!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 15, 2022)

Don't care to ever hear anyone whine about the calls Alabama gets again and I'm not even an Alabama fan


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Pass interference how?!



Zackly. He was making a play on the ball.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Under throw pass and defender had all ball. Bama getting screwed today


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2022)

Heck’uv a game for second place in the sec


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Don't care to ever hear anyone whine about the calls Alabama gets again and I'm not even an Alabama fan


Oh, they do, though. And this the type of game and time those famous Tuscaloosa hams come into play.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

10RC better bring it now


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Can bama get to 20 penalties? I say yes.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama gonna punch it in. BY is good and UTs secondary is not..


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Saban looking rough!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

That Hyatt kid has had a career day. My goodness


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Saban looking rough!


Needs to retire


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Reds to retire


 
Lane Kiffin is lying in wait. Bama heads gonna explode!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Ut may as well let them score ?


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

See what pressure does to him


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m thinking a field goal to end it


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 15, 2022)

Enough with the fake TN injuries. Geez.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Ut fans will be devastated to lose this by a last second field goal.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Gibbs scores if he catches that


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Gibbs scores if he catches that


I swear BY stats would be crazy if not for dropped passes. Every single game it's the same thing


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Saban looks like one of his hip replacement screws done came loose. Poor thing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanked it!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

UT wins in OT


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I swear BY stats would be crazy if not for dropped passes. Every single game it's the same thing



IKR I thought Burton would really solidify the WR position..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> UT wins in OT


It might not go into OT.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> UT wins in OT



Or before brother.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Yep


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh My !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

I can't wait to see the fights on Twitter tomorrow. I'm not on Twitter, but I'll find it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

UT wins! Dang!

52-49


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

Vols are tough, good game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I’m thinking a field goal to end it


You called it


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 15, 2022)

Lots of chances for Bama to have won. One bad call and some crappy playing caused the loss. Moving on…RTR!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Yeah well y’all are and they are making y’all look weak.


Come back when the Dwags beat them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

???? they going wild


----------



## greendawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Ugly kick but it went in.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Lots of chances for Bama to have won. One bad call and some crappy playing caused the loss. Moving on…RTR!


Multiple bad calls.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Ugliest kick ever to win a game..


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Enough with the fake TN injuries. Geez.


Heupel is a master of it


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

If you don't think that was a great football game, ur just a hater and don't enjoy the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Tennessee might be back, I’m afraid.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

52-49 UT Congratulations.  Roll Tide


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 15, 2022)

@antharper called it. what a battle.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If you don't think that was a great football game, ur just a hater and don't enjoy the game.


Yep. Bama did well to come back and make it a game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2022)

We had chances and didn’t exploit them. A few bad calls and that’s the way it goes.

Roll Tide on to the next game. This may be the fire Coach needs to make the improvements needed.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> UT wins in OT


Not Ot my friend


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Tennessee might be back, I’m afraid.


If you play mistake free ball, you got a chance.   But UT is no push over.  Thank goodness we in the West.  Maybe a rematch if the Dwags can't beat UT. I don't see anyone else in the East doing it.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2022)

Congratulations Vols!
Y'all played your guts out!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 15, 2022)

Well hopefully Tennessee can slay georgia as well


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

see y'all in the SECG.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2022)

WOW!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow !!!  Will you look at the Vols.  Congratulations.  Can't wait to see social media smack running now.  Dawgs might have their work cut out for them.  Love this time of the year.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Tennessee might be back, I’m afraid.


Looks like they have poured water on the dumpster


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2022)

Hate it Bama Bros, Congrats Tennessee!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 15, 2022)

The Dawgs better be ready


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 15, 2022)

Great game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> see y'all in the SECG.


Y’all still have several teams that can easily beat you. Don’t count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Well hopefully Tennessee can slay georgia as well


I sure hope they let you down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Bama didn’t play their ball. Very undisciplined. Vols are very much improved. Bama did expose the Vols. Glad we get them
In Athens. Congrats Vols you guys have taken it on the chin for a long time!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all still have several teams that can easily beat you. Don’t count your chickens before they hatch.


Don’t y’all have another cupcake to go play?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If you don't think that was a great football game, ur just a hater and don't enjoy the game.


It was a great game but very very sloppy at times that was my only point about bringing their A game. It could be said ut brought their A game as their defense is what it is. There is no one that thinks Bama brought their A game much less a b game.
Great fun for a college football fan to watch though.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Don’t y’all have another cupcake to go play?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Hats off to you vol fans. Glad for you guys after a long time of misery.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Not Ot my friend


Good. They needed that whoopin. It'll make a season or break a season. Only time will tell


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Good game to red maybe see you again who knows.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 15, 2022)

Just gonna leave this right here. Hopefully it doesn’t come back to haunt me lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

My top 3 as of now. I’d jump UT over Michigan and Clemson. They earned it.

#1 Dawgs
#2 OSU
#3 Tennessee 

I’d drop Bama to about 5 or 6. Bama lost on the road to a top 10 team, so not a terrible loss.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 15, 2022)

After a embarrassment like that Nick needs to retire and let Coach Prime take the helm


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 15, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Enough with the fake TN injuries. Geez.



With so few defense backs I seriously doubt TN was faking injuries using one. If it'd been from another position group, then maybe.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 15, 2022)

Congrats vols


----------



## kingfish (Oct 15, 2022)

As the saying goes "Better to be tough and ruthless than rough and toothless", the rough and toothless are going to have a loooong night tonight.


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Unbelievable game.  Trolling Alabama with Dixieland Delight was masterful.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

kingfish said:


> As the saying goes "Better to be tough and ruthless than rough and toothless", the rough and toothless are going to have a loooong night tonight.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 15, 2022)

What a game!! With Peyton back on the sidelines....Vols future is bright


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2022)

I can hear the finebaum calls on Monday already:

“Nick saban been spending too much time making AFLAC commercials and Bryce young spending too much time making Dr Pepper and nissan commercials”
?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Just gonna leave this right here. Hopefully it doesn’t come back to haunt me lol. View attachment 1183199


You got to strike while the irons hot brother!!!! Have your fun. They earned it tonight.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> My top 3 as of now. I’d jump UT over Michigan and Clemson. They earned it.
> 
> #1 Dawgs
> #2 OSU
> ...


I think Michigan would beat Tennessee. They wouldn't make 18 penalties. It's ridiculous that the game was even that close. Any other top 5 team would have beaten Bama tonight by 14 points tonight


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I can hear the finebaum calls on Monday already:
> 
> “Nick saban been spending too much time making AFLAC commercials and Bryce young spending too much time making Dr Pepper and nissan commercials”
> ?


Offense wasn’t the problem. Lack of a secondary was


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Just gonna leave this right here. Hopefully it doesn’t come back to haunt me lol. View attachment 1183199


You got to strike while the irons hot brother!!!! Have your fun


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2022)

Que slayer???

I know you know what happened. Come give the boys in bright orange some love!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Don’t y’all have another cupcake to go play?


Butt =hurt ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2022)

At least @Browning Slayer will be ecstatic and happy and whatnot.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I can hear the finebaum calls on Monday already:
> 
> “Nick saban been spending too much time making AFLAC commercials and Bryce young spending too much time making Dr Pepper and nissan commercials”
> ?


Offense wasn’t the problem. Lack of a secondary was


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> It was a great game but very very sloppy at times that was my only point about bringing their A game. It could be said ut brought their A game as their defense is what it is. There is no one that thinks Bama brought their A game much less a b game.
> Great fun for a college football fan to watch though.


If you play a perfect game, you aren't being challenged.
Your opponent has a say in how you play.
It was a good game.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 15, 2022)

Those referees played a hard game tonight, need to give them credit, half the time they weren’t sure if the penalty was going to be holding, interference,  or false start against Alabama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think Michigan would beat Tennessee. They wouldn't make 18 penalties. It's ridiculous that the game was even that close. Any other top 5 team would have beaten Bama tonight by 14 points tonight


Y’all just had a bad game tonight that finally cost you. Bama ain’t done yet, brother. This loss might be a blessing. 

Hopefully we meet again in the SEC championship game this year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Butt =hurt ??


That’s fine, but I’m not wrong…


Silver Britches said:


> Y’all just had a bad game tonight that finally cost you. Bama ain’t done yet, brother. This loss might be a blessing.
> 
> Hopefully we meet again in the SEC championship game this year.


trying to figure out what happens if Bama wins out the rest of the year and Georgia beats Tennessee. Even if we win the SECG, might not make the play offs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> At least @Browning Slayer will be ecstatic and happy and whatnot.


I knew you liked football.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I knew you liked football.


I hate it. I just like to chap ol' TJ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> That’s fine, but I’m not wrong…
> 
> trying to figure out what happens if Bama wins out the rest of the year and Georgia beats Tennessee. Even if we win the SECG, might not make the play offs.


It’s possible neither one of us make the playoffs. Dawgs have their problems too.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Que slayer???
> 
> I know you know what happened. Come give the boys in bright orange some love!!!!!!


You’d have a better chance of pigs flying


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 15, 2022)

I see no way the winner of the SEC CG would be kept out of the playoffs.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

@Deerhunter12454 
Brother..... Look at the Bama schedule.   It's no different.


----------



## NWS (Oct 15, 2022)

Saban will be reading his Defensive Coordinator the Riot Act after this fiasco. Defensive Coordinator will probably be given  the boot soon.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> @Deerhunter12454
> Brother..... Look at the Bama schedule.   It's no different.


Y’all have another top 10 team on the schedule?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate it. I just like to chap ol' TJ.


Some good food with some good folks, I think you’d have a good time. We had an older gentleman in our hunting club many years ago who felt the same as you. He couldn’t stand any type of sports. None. He would shake his head at me talking about my Dawgs at deer camp. And at the Dawg stickers on my 4 wheeler. After about a few years or so, he grew to loving the Dawgs and Braves. He would even come to the club and talk about the games he watched. I kid you not. Who knows, he may have fell and hit his head or something. But hey, he became a fan.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Y’all have another top 10 team on the schedule?


Well.... Oregon, who we massacred, is 12 now. We still play UT.  We still play UK. So yeah its about the same. Esp since y'all played the Texas teams so close (as in should have lost)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Some good food with some good folks, I think you’d have a good time. We had an older gentleman in our hunting club many years ago who felt the same as you. He couldn’t stand any type of sports. None. He would shake his head at me talking about my Dawgs at deer camp. And at the Dawg stickers on my 4 wheeler. After about a few years or so, he grew to loving the Dawgs and Braves. He would even come to the club and talk about the games he watched. I kid you not. Who knows, he may have fell and hit his head or something. But hey, he became a fan.


I'll never come to love football, but I have fun giving TJ a hard time. He's a pretty good dude, btw.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all just had a bad game tonight that finally cost you. Bama ain’t done yet, brother. This loss might be a blessing.
> 
> Hopefully we meet again in the SEC championship game this year.


It's all good brother. I didn't lose any money and I show won't miss any sleep


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> @Deerhunter12454
> Brother..... Look at the Bama schedule.   It's no different.


???????


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well.... Oregon, who we massacred, is 12 now. We still play UT.  We still play UK. So yeah its about the same. Esp since y'all played the Texas teams so close (as in should have lost)


12 isn’t top 10….. don’t think you can count Oregon as being competitive when they have only played 1 ranked team all year… 22 ranked Kentucky counts as a big game?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> ???????


Than the cupcake ga schedule. Feel free to copy and paste


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> 12 isn’t top 10….. don’t think you can count Oregon as being competitive when they have only played 1 ranked team all year… 22 ranked Kentucky counts as a big game?


About as big as Texas and Texas a and m I guess....


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Did I say GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Y’all have another top 10 team on the schedule?



TN.. Maybe MSU.. Maybe UK.. Maybe Bama (if they don’t crumble before the SECG).. and so on..

Just take em as they come..

I’m the meantime, you need to go grab a kleenex. You’re leaking..


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well.... Oregon, who we massacred, is 12 now. We still play UT.  We still play UK. So yeah its about the same. Esp since y'all played the Texas teams so close (as in should have lost)


SOS


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

I mean yeah I guess if y'all mean what you got left.... You got ole miss ans msu.  But hey....yall could lose those too ?


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a cupcake schedule every now and then. Only fair since OSU and the other Yankee powerhouses have them year after year after year after year!

Congrats Vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Its’s crazy, go through red but loose to dogs and not make it to SEC championship.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

00Beau said:


> SOS


So I'll go to bed with my butt feeling good tonight.  Not hurt at all.   How bout y'all?  Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

The "Dwags" ? won't give up 50 to anybody.  Just saying


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

And for the record I was pulling for Alabama..... But some fans ?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Raylander said:


> TN.. Maybe MSU.. Maybe UK.. Maybe Bama (if they don’t crumble before the SECG).. and so on..
> 
> Just take em as they come..
> 
> I’m the meantime, you need to go grab a kleenex. You’re leaking..


You spend tuition at a University like Alabama, and you’ll be upset too being beat by a bunch of inbred meth heads


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> The "Dwags" ? won't give up 50 to anybody.  Just saying


just 22 to Missouri and SDSU ???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> You spend tuition at a University like Alabama, and you’ll be upset too being beat by a bunch of inbred meth heads


Brother... I spent 5.5 years at UGA during the Goff and Donnan years.   I know what hurt feels like


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> just 22 to Missouri and SDSU ???


TX and a and m for the win?


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 15, 2022)

Just saw on ESPN were that was the fourth most points (52) scored against AL in history and the most since 1907.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

15 years, GO VOLS!!!


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> You spend tuition at a University like Alabama, and you’ll be upset too being beat by a bunch of inbred meth heads



Toothless.. You’re a Bama fan! ? I’m pretty sure thats where the term ‘tooth’brush was coined.. Due to the fact that teeth don’t exist


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> TX and a and m for the win?


Everyone knew the game against Sark would be tough. Texas A&M true freshman playing was the definition of a cluster. If young didn’t play today, it would have gotten ugly quick. Worst Saban defense I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Toothless.. You’re a Bama fan! ? I’m pretty sure thats where the term ‘tooth’brush was coined.. Due to the fact that teeth don’t exist


Didn’t mention toothless…. Knoxville smells like sewage for a reason… cesspool


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2022)

ldavid008 said:


> Just saw on ESPN were that was the fourth most points (52) scored against AL in history and the most since 1907.


I saw that. Impressive.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 15, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Didn’t mention toothless…. Knoxville smells like sewage for a reason… cesspool



10-4. At least we’re on the same page about the teeth, err, tooth situation..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

!


ldavid008 said:


> Just saw on ESPN were that was the fourth most points (52) scored against AL in history and the most since 1907.



I think it was also mentioned that was their most penalties in a game in school history.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

https://dailysnark.com/2022/10/15/t...0hshIKNSvsn8nQjzAWA4dyASeS0AO8mJCIwbxh59eTXd4


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2022)

Apparently the goal post is headed to the bar and local Walmart ?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> !
> 
> 
> I think it was also mentioned that was their most penalties in a game in school history.


It was, but that’s been Bama’s MO this year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

Raylander said:


> 10-4. At least we’re on the same page about the teeth, err, tooth situation..


Every team has their toothless fans ?


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> 15 years, GO VOLS!!!


Believe in your D now?
Tbey played well.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Believe in your D now?
> Tbey played well.


Offense won them that game. That was a shoot out. Saban going for that 50 TD field goal was dumb. Go for it and burn some clock. Bama’s kicker Curse might be back


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I can hear the finebaum calls on Monday already:
> 
> “Nick saban been spending too much time making AFLAC commercials and Bryce young spending too much time making Dr Pepper and nissan commercials”
> ?


Maybe it’s true. Complacently can effect anyone


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 15, 2022)

Congrats to the Vols. This one has been a long time coming.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm not shocked at AL scoring 42 against TN's defense. I am shocked that they only scored 42 against them, especially with how Bryce played. TN's offense scoring 52 against AL's defense is the biggest shocker to me. 

Yes they play fast and have a good offense that can score quick, but they can also go three-and-out really fast too. Do that too many times and the other team will get ahead against their defense. That almost happened with the scoop and score. 

TN was setup to have the ball last and pull off the win, then that turnover put AL in that same position to win with the last possession. TN just got some good D play on AL's last drive to hold them for the long FG.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

My cigar was very good.


----------



## Tblank (Oct 15, 2022)

Bo gonna cry his self to sleep tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> My cigar was very good.


Talk it up, brother. Been a long time. You deserve it.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> My cigar was very good.


surprised y'all remembered how to smoke them


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 15, 2022)

i will say this, SEC football is more fun when Tennessee is good.


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 15, 2022)

This reminds me of that eclipse thing we had a few yrs ago. Pretty neat!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Well, that’s number 4 top 25 team defeated.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2022)

Last post was just a shot at the ranking system.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> At least @Browning Slayer will be ecstatic and happy and whatnot.


Please see my new thread… from camp..

Sorry. Been at camp since Wednesday. Dang..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

My quotes from another thread. https://forum.gon.com/threads/auburn-is-consistent….1026944/



Silver Britches said:


> Can't help how good or bad teams are on your schedule. Some years schedules are weaker than others, and this just happened to be our year for that. We've had some pretty tough recent schedules. All we need to do is take care of business, regardless.
> 
> Bama better be ready for them VOLS today. I'm expecting a good fight put up by UT.





Silver Britches said:


> I'm picking Bama today on my ESPN picks, but I think it will be close. And I would not be surprised at all if UT gets the upset. Not sure who starts. Bryce may not be at 100%, and Milroe really struggled last game. That's gonna be a loud Rocky Top crowd, too. We'll see soon.



I warned you Bammers earlier. That gave y'all plenty of time to go buy some liquor, just in case things went sour.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 16, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> My cigar was very good.


Mine as well brother . Feels good to get that monkey off our back!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 16, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Maybe it’s true. Complacently can effect anyone


Most of those Aflac commercials are stupid. Wonder how much Saban gets to do those. He only makes 12 million a year so I’m sure he needs a side gig.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 16, 2022)

Football fan gotta watch football.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2022)

17 penalties and a dumb special teams mistake = cigars!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> So I'll go to bed with my butt feeling good tonight.  Not hurt at all.   How bout y'all?  Go Dawgs!


That's weird that you sometimes do. I guess that's what you meant because not butt hurt is the only way that I've ever went to bed. I slept like a rock last night and woke up just to see how excited everyone is this morning. I slept too good and should have had my not butt hurt butt in the deer stand this morning. I'm leaving for South Dakota Thursday so I slept in with my lady. Good luck to those who went


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2022)

Once again.... Wanted the bammers to win.  I get butt hurt about not making money, not about football ?I did snag my pants on a piece of barbed wire so my butt is slightly hurt. Watching 2 6 points tussle it out right now.   They haven't committed any penalties yet though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's weird that you sometimes do. I guess that's what you meant because not butt hurt is the only way that I've ever went to bed. I slept like a rock last night and woke up just to see how excited everyone is this morning. I slept too good and should have had my not butt hurt butt in the deer stand this morning. I'm leaving for South Dakota Thursday so I slept in with my lady. Good luck to those who went


By my definition of butthurt, everybody totes it on occasion. Whether it be for 15 minutes after a game or years.  Is what it is. I was butthurt after the sec cg last year. For 30 min. I'm guessing yours felt a sting for a few after the natty. Same as striking out or drooping a pass in high school. It's gonna sting that butt for a min or 2. Just don't carry it with you to bed or the next day or 41 years down the road


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Most of those Aflac commercials are stupid. Wonder how much Saban gets to do those. He only makes 12 million a year so I’m sure he needs a side gig.


You know it


----------



## HD28 (Oct 16, 2022)

Good game. Actually fun to watch IMO.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 16, 2022)

HD28 said:


> Good game. Actually fun to watch IMO.


Best game I’ve watched all season. I don’t usually pull for the Vols but I did this time. I’ll hate em when they come to Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Best game I’ve watched all season. I don’t usually pull for the Vols but I did this time. I’ll hate em when they come to Athens.


The Pitt/Tenn game was better imo
Bama/Tenn was a track meet. Pitt played much better defense


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> By my definition of butthurt, everybody totes it on occasion. Whether it be for 15 minutes after a game or years.  Is what it is. I was butthurt after the sec cg last year. For 30 min. I'm guessing yours felt a sting for a few after the natty. Same as striking out or drooping a pass in high school. It's gonna sting that butt for a min or 2. Just don't carry it with you to bed or the next day or 41 years down the road


I can't sleep when I make a bad bow shot or one of my kids does something stupid. I played and coach still. I don't mind losing sometimes when it's a loss that isn't that big a deal because I use it as a teaching tool. Sports is like life in a sense that we learn the most through our mistakes. I know that you know that. The biggest FANS typically never played sports so there isn't any reason to get caught up in the conversation very often. You just can't make some folks understand. Bama lost to A&M last year. Almost the same score, but exactly the same way. If I remember correctly, it seemed to help and the went through teams like butter after that when healthy. Dawgs did the same after the SRC championship game and showed everyone who the boss was after that. I thought that last night's game ended exactly as it should


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2022)

SRC is the same as SEC right?


----------



## kingfish (Oct 16, 2022)

Don't you know the amount of Tennessee whiskey consumed in the last 48 hours was biblical !!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 16, 2022)

So is everyone going to buy a Chevy EV after watching the commercial EVERY break and seeing all the happy people motoring along electrically?


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 16, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> So is everyone going to buy a Chevy EV after watching the commercial EVERY break and seeing all the happy people motoring along electrically?


Got me a Tennessee ?  one ordered. Gonna charge in California to stress their power grid more. Roll Tide


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Come back when the Dwags beat them.


Don’t worry ?


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Y’all have another top 10 team on the schedule?


Yes , the same one that just beat Bama


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> And for the record I was pulling for Alabama..... But some fans ?


I’ll never pull for Bama ! Not even against OSU ?


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2022)

Great thread and game , congrats Tennessee ! Can’t wait til Nov 5 . Go Dawgs !


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2022)

I haven’t had service for 2 days ! I’m in the mountains somewhere ? . Trying to kill me a bear and finally got high enough to have service .


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 16, 2022)

antharper said:


> I’ll never pull for Bama ! Not even against OSU ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

antharper said:


> I haven’t had service for 2 days ! I’m in the mountains somewhere ? . Trying to kill me a bear and finally got high enough to have service .


Best of luck, brother. Kill a big one!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 16, 2022)

antharper said:


> Yes , the same one that just beat Bama


1 is not 2.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2022)

Josh pate breaks it down


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> It’s not gonna matter if Bama wins the game or not, Tenn is winning the East regardless.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Whoa, Bryce got crushed. They are gonna kill Stetson. Slayer gonna keep running that mouth though, lol.


Indeed I’ll keep on running that mouth..


----------

